# ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 

ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك 

من الصعب على الإنسان إن ينسى أشياء عزيزة عليه فقدها... 

وقلوباً أحبها... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!

ولكل إنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبة والوفاء...

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز....

من الصعب على الإنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام....
بدون أمنيات..

ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان أحداها...

وعندما يفقد أحداها فأنه يلجاء إلى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ...

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...

ثم تهدأ نفسه لأنه يعرف أن هذه الأشياء أصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...

فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب 

الحزن والدموع ...
إلى جانب السعادة...

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...
ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...


ولكن..

دون أن تنسيك الأبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجة إليها


----------



## فيبى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك*

ميرسى للموضوع الرائع ده يامرمر
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك*

ميرسى لمرورك يافيبى ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك*

موضوع جميل جدا وكلام رائع ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك*

ميرسى لمرورك يا سندباد ونورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*


ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك



من الصعب على الإنسان إن ينسى أشياء عزيزة عليه فقدها...


وقلوباً أحبها... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!

ولكل إنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبة والوفاء...


وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز....




من الصعب على الإنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام....

بدون أمنيات..

ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان أحداها...


وعندما يفقد أحداها فأنه يلجاء إلى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "


حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ...يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...


ثم تهدأ نفسه لأنه يعرف أن هذه الأشياء أصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت وأنه يعيش الحاضر...


فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب الحزن والدموع ...إلى جانب السعادة...


والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...



فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...

ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...


ولكن..


دون أن تنسيك الأبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجة إليها....​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*

الحياة عبارة عن كوكتيل من الافراح والاحزان
وان لم نستطيع البكاء فلن نجد طعما للضحكات
والدموع قوة لمن يستطيع ان يحولها لابتسامات 
ويضمد جراحة لمجابهة حياة افضل
وشكرا اختى العزيزة 
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*



> من الصعب على الإنسان إن ينسى أشياء عزيزة عليه فقدها...
> 
> 
> وقلوباً أحبها... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!
> ...



هى دى اصعب حاجة بالنسبالى

شكرآ حبيبتى كاندى على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*

:big29::big29:
:36_3_11:​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*



وليم تل قال:


> الحياة عبارة عن كوكتيل من الافراح والاحزان
> وان لم نستطيع البكاء فلن نجد طعما للضحكات
> والدموع قوة لمن يستطيع ان يحولها لابتسامات
> ويضمد جراحة لمجابهة حياة افضل
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هى دى اصعب حاجة بالنسبالى
> 
> شكرآ حبيبتى كاندى على الموضوع المميز​




ميرسى يا اجمل فراشه

ربنا معاكى ياحببتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Smile  ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :big29::big29:
> :36_3_11:​




ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

*ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

*
ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك 

من الصعب على الإنسان إن ينسى أشياء عزيزة عليه فقدها... 

وقلوباً أحبها... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!

ولكل إنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبة والوفاء...

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز....

من الصعب على الإنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام....
بدون أمنيات..

ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان أحداها...

وعندما يفقد أحداها فأنه يلجاء إلى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ...

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...

ثم تهدأ نفسه لأنه يعرف أن هذه الأشياء أصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...

فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب 

الحزن والدموع ...
إلى جانب السعادة...

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...
ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...


ولكن..

دون أن تنسيك الأبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجة إليها.... ​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

_



والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلاا لا نعرف  الحلو الا اذا ذقنا المر
جميلة كلمات موضوعك هابى
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*




> والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...


​

موضوع جميل جدااااااا happy angel

شكرااااااا جزيلا اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا هااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2009)

*ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

*إبتسم قبل أن تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... 

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..

ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء...

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز....

من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ... بدون امنيات ..

ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ...

وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح "الذكرى "

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ...

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...

فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخباء له الفرح الى جانب

الحزن والدموع ...الى جانب السعاده...

والآنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ...

ولكن..
دون أن تنسيك الأبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجه اليها ابتسم وواجه الحيـاة 
عـــاند الدنيــا 
فإن بعــد الليــل 
صبـح يرتسـم 
ابتســــم
سبـب و بدون سبب 
فإذا كـان الضحك مـن غيـر سبب قلـة أدب 
فالإبتسامة بغيـر سبب هـو 
الأدب بعينه ....
ابتســــم
وقـــت الحـــزن 
في الهـــم و الإحبـــاط و اليـــأس 
فالإبتسـامة حينهــا تمثـــل عـــزاء 
و دافعــاً للإستمــرار 
ابتســــــم
حتـى و لـــو كـان قلبـك ينعصـر مـن الألـــم 
لو كـــنت فـــي اشـــد حالات الألم 
ابتســـــم 
فان لهـــا تأثيـــراً 
يلامـــــس الوتــر الحســــاس في الآخـــرين 
ابتســــــــم
و أحجـــز لك 
مكـــانــاً فـــي 

​
منقول​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*




جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

موضوع جميل اووووى يا كاندى ​ 
ميررررسى على الموضوع ​ 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

*مرسىىىىىىىى 
على الموضوع الجامدااااااااا ده*


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



happy angel قال:


>



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



mary gergees قال:


> *مرسىىىىىىىى *
> *على الموضوع الجامدااااااااا ده*


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

*موووووووووووضع رائع بجد يا كاندي*
*ربنا ما يحرمناش من مواضيعك الجميله *
*ربنا ياركك*​


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

*جميل قوى يا كاندى *
*ميرسى ياقمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## loay alkldine (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

مشكور عل موضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

جميل جدا يا كاتدي 
الرب يكون معك


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> فعلاا لا نعرف  الحلو الا اذا ذقنا المر
> جميلة كلمات موضوعك هابى
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



كليمو قال:


> ​
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااااااا happy angel
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا هااابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## merash (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



> والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...
> 
> فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...
> ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...
> ...


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



merash قال:


>


----------



## girgis2 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

*يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...

ثم تهدأ نفسه لأنه يعرف أن هذه الأشياء أصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...

فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب 

الحزن والدموع ...
إلى جانب السعادة...

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...
*

*شكرااا هابي على الكلمات الجميلة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## ana-semon (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

 ابتسم دون أن تنسى دمعتك

من الصعب على الإنسان إن ينسى أشياء عزيزة عليه فقدها...

وقلوباً أحبها... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!

ولكل إنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبة والوفاء...

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز....

من الصعب على الإنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام....
بدون أمنيات..

ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان أحداها...

وعندما يفقد أحداها فأنه يلجاء إلى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ...

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...

ثم تهدأ نفسه لأنه يعرف أن هذه الأشياء أصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...

فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب

الحزن والدموع ...
إلى جانب السعادة...

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...
ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...


ولكن..

دون أن تنسيك الأبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجة إليها....




منقوووووووووووول​


----------



## zama (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

موضوع جميل ..

معانيه مليئة بالمشاعر الرقيقة ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## shery_pro (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*


فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب

الحزن والدموع ...
إلى جانب السعادة...

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لا يشعر بطعم السعادة ولا حرارة الضحكات...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...
ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...


مها اشتدت الاعاصير

يجب ان يكون هناك فسحة امل

 وبدونء بدونها العيش يصبح صعب جداااااا

شكرا انا سيمون 

الرب يباركك


----------



## ana-semon (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل ..
> 
> معانيه مليئة بالمشاعر الرقيقة ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



ميرسي اوي 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



> من الصعب على الإنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام....
> بدون أمنيات..
> 
> ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان أحداها...


*
كلمات كتيير جمييلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ana-semon (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



shery_pro قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسي اوي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



كليمو قال:


> فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبأ له الفرح إلى جانب
> 
> الحزن والدموع ...
> إلى جانب السعادة...
> ...



ميرسي اوي يا كليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> كلمات كتيير جمييلة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسي اوي يا سندريلا
نورتي الموضوع يا قمرة
ربنا يبارك تعب حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



> فلتبتسم إذن أيها الإنسان...
> ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك...
> 
> 
> ...


*لو أخذتنا فرحتنا وانستنا دمعتنا سيأتى يوم نحتاج لدموعنا فنجدها قد جفت والانسان بدون دموع هو انسان قاسى القلب متبلد الاحساس فالضعف الانسانى ما أجمله !!!
 ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## monmooon (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*

_موضوع جميل جداً ياانسيمون 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​_


----------



## ana-semon (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ابتسم دون ان تنسى دمعتك*



dona nabil قال:


> *لو أخذتنا فرحتنا وانستنا دمعتنا سيأتى يوم نحتاج لدموعنا فنجدها قد جفت والانسان بدون دموع هو انسان قاسى القلب متبلد الاحساس فالضعف الانسانى ما أجمله !!!
> ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل*



ميرسي يا دونا 
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



mero_engel قال:


> *موووووووووووضع رائع بجد يا كاندي*
> *ربنا ما يحرمناش من مواضيعك الجميله *
> *ربنا ياركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



sara a قال:


> *جميل قوى يا كاندى *
> *ميرسى ياقمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



loay alkldine قال:


> مشكور عل موضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



rana1981 قال:


> جميل جدا يا كاتدي
> الرب يكون معك



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

ميرسي علي الموضوع بجد جميل جدا
وشكرا
والرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*

* أحيانا بتكون الأبتسامه صعبه

لكن أحلى الأبتسامات وأجملها التى تكون فى الضيقات

بتنسى الأنسان ما هو فيه

ليست لا مبالاه بل تنفيس وجدانى


شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا

أختنا الكريمه

للموضوع الجميل جدا​*


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



marmora jesus قال:


>


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



كيرلس2009 قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع بجد جميل جدا
> 
> وشكرا
> والرب يبارك خدمتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ابتسم قبل ان تنسيك دمعتك الابتسامه*



النهيسى قال:


> *أحيانا بتكون الأبتسامه صعبه​*
> 
> *لكن أحلى الأبتسامات وأجملها التى تكون فى الضيقات*​
> *بتنسى الأنسان ما هو فيه*​
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك  يا نهيسى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## يوسف عطية (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------

